# Are they gobbling yet?



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

Has anyone jeard any good gobbling yet this spring?

We are hunting in SE ND, I suspect that with this nice weather they are pretty fired up. Can't wait for Saturday.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

They were gobbling pretty good the last few evenings up here!


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

That's good news. I am a little concerned with this wind. Man, it's blowing hard in Fargo today.


----------

